# Trekkies blast new Star Trek film as "fun, watchable"



## Gordon Nore (May 5, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/trekkies_bash_new_star_trek_film?utm_source=a-section


----------



## Sukerkin (May 5, 2009)

As someone who has loved Star Trek since the first repeats (I'm not quite old enough to have seen it in the 60's, so the early 70's has to do ) and who has all the series released on DVD on the library shelves ... I think I've just been insulted .


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2009)

Well, I was going to spend my hard-earned tip money on this movie because I caught all the films in the theaters before and it WAS a tradition. But for a great action packed thrill ride that bears the holy name of Star Trek... sigh... I reckon I'll just sit at home and watch the dvds of the old original tv shows. 





NOT


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 5, 2009)

LOL...gotta love the Onion. 

I'm a Trekkie from way back...that's right...a TREKKIE and not a TREKKER... though there's not much about the Star Trek Universe I don't like (I even warmed to Voyager over time...lol) 

I guarantee you I'll have seen the movie at least twice before the end of the weekend.


----------



## nitflegal (May 5, 2009)

I have a babysitter and tickets for Friday, the wife and I are so there.

Matt


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 5, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I'm a Trekkie from way back...that's right...a TREKKIE and not a TREKKER... though there's not much about the Star Trek Universe I don't like (I even warmed to Voyager over time...lol)
> 
> I guarantee you I'll have seen the movie at least twice before the end of the weekend.



I'm an old fan too. I watched TOS in its original run. Loved TNG. Hated DS9 and Voyager. I sort of like the ST movie where they save the whales -- didn't much care for the rest. I thought Enterprise was the best of the spin-offs. 

And I'm a big fan of the fan series... http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/

Based on the Onion's review, I think I'm gonna love this movie.


----------



## grydth (May 5, 2009)

But   " IT'S - - -  MY - - - SHIP!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 5, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm an old fan too. I watched TOS in its original run. Loved TNG. Hated DS9 and Voyager. I sort of like the ST movie where they save the whales -- didn't much care for the rest. I thought Enterprise was the best of the spin-offs.


 

What???

DS9 was by far the best of the series', and First Contact the best movie!!


----------



## Omar B (May 5, 2009)

I picked up my tickets to opening say on Sunday.  I'm a life long Trekkie, love all the series (ok, I just like Voyager) and I love pretty much all the novels.


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2009)

My wife wants to see the midnight showing!


----------



## Chris Parker (May 6, 2009)

Okay. Yep. Cool. Nearly my favourite "Onion" moment. Almost as good as the "Iron Man" one (fans in uproar over plans to extend the 90 second trailer into a full-length film, with additional scenes between those in the trailer!). Can't wait to see the film.


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> What???
> 
> DS9 was by far the best of the series', and First Contact the best movie!!


Oh please! DS9 was WAY too much "fi" and nowhere near enough "sci"!  After the chauvinistic influence of old Jean Rodenberry faded, there was no doubt that TNG was the best*

*statistically proven 

On another note, I cannot believe there is not even a cameo by Patrick Stewart or Jonathan Frakes or anyone in this new movie... what is the deal with that?  Are they not with the concept of movie handovers?? Doh 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Chris Parker (May 6, 2009)

You mean "Gene", don't you Jenna? And I thought that Leonard Nimoy was back playing an old Spock, doesn't that count?


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> You mean "Gene", don't you Jenna? And I thought that Leonard Nimoy was back playing an old Spock, doesn't that count?


Gene; Jean; Charlie Sheen,ha! All the same to me Chris   I cannot stomach TOS or any of that dodgy 60s attitude, costume or misdirected paraphernalia... sorry... Having said that, I could never warm to Scott Bakula's Archer either.  No offence meant or anything if that is your thing 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Chris Parker (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, Scott wasn't my favourite captain either, but, hey, I'm a guy. I could find other redeeming features of Enterprise... Trip had the coolest accent of any Trekster!


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2009)

Really?  For me, my favorite trek was always TNG followed closely by DS9.  TNG for Picard, DS9 for the ensemble.  Plus I think the DS9 thing is a really interesting look at a peace keeping force in an embattled area for an extended period.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

The only real problem with DS9 was that it took too much of it's 'inspiration' from Babylon 5 - indeed, I might be inventing 'history' here but I believe there was a lawsuit phrased in much stronger terms than that.

My missus would agree with you and tends to beat me with cushions and scornful looks when I snort "Stolen B5 storyline!" or somesuch when we're watching it :lol:.

Leaving DS9 aside, my favourite series is hard to pin down.  I love some elements of TOS, even tho' some of the 60's attitudes don't sit well these days.  

TNG was fabulous when I first saw it and parts still are but, as was predicted at the time, the extremely 'styled' look dates it (which is always ironic for sci-fi ).  

Enterprise started out well and then drowned in 'short-cut' plot artifice - still love the first series tho' and the opening scene of a Klingon racing through corn-fields was a classic.

For me, I reckon Voyager was my favourite if I had to choose just one series.  Oddly, it's the series I've not yet seen all of .

Of the movies, I reckon I agree with Gordon that, IV (the Voyage Home) was my favourite, even more than the iconic II (Wrath of Khan).  All the others, except for the Search for God {} have their merits too, mind you.  I just enjoy re-watching IV more.


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

*Omar B*  Yeah, I would agree with TNG for Picard, absolutely   And but I saw DS9 as nothing more than a collection of well-drawn characters that just happened to be in a faraway part of the galaxy and in the future.  I just like my sci-fi to have more "sci" than I saw in DS9.  I believe that DS9 was the writers' attempts to ingratiate themselves to an audience that they believed were not as keen on the sci-fi idea as we generally accept it.  

Hey *Suke * did you not find Babylon 5 much darker especially in the latter stages?  For me it had a much more sinister feel to it than any Trek and thus was a more gripping watch, no?  Also, I agree with you, Voyager was well put together and was imo, second only to TNG.  I think Voyager would have taken it for me if it had not been for one thing: Kathryn Janeway.  I could never warm to the machiavellian, imperialistic and downright arrogant attitude (in my humble opinion, that is )  Would you take me up on that point??

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2009)

For me, TNG was always the thinking man's Trek.  It was never going in guns blazing, it was Picard with diplomatic and philosophical wrangling of an issue.  Many times I would watch half of an episode and think about what I would do, then continue to see how it played out.  Also, Data I loved, tryign to be human without realizing he was probebly the most human of them all by the end.

DS9, I'll agree with you was very much like Babylon 5.  I cold never get into Babylon 5 though because JMS was the creator and writer of the show and by then his work in comics had so screwed up Spider-Man that I could not support anything he did.  Doc Oc and aunt May dateing?  Everyone (in the family) knowing Peter was Spider Man?  

DS9 for me had the parts of the ST universe I loved.  TNG turned what was basically the Navy into a floating hotel in the sky.  DS9 got back to the fact that though they are explorers and diplomats, they were at first an outgrowth of the navy and acted accordingly.

That's another reason I loved Enterprise.  The ship looked like it fit in with current gun ships and nuclear subs.  Cramped quarters, everything piled on everything, etc.  It felt closer to what I think a space ship would be, every inch necessary, not wasted, the ship pared down the essnetials.  My one complait with it is that they didnt go far enough, they should have taken some Clancy in fluence.

I've got no love for Voyager really.  I'll watch it if it's on by I can't get past Kate's voice, oh is it annouying to me!  7 is hot though.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

I guess that things like the timbre of voices are very much going to be part and parcel of how we react to a series.  The only time Janeway's voice got a little annoying for me was those times when the ship was 'shaking' and that translated through into a grating vibrato.

I can't agree with *Jenna*'s appraisal of Captain Janeway's actions tho'.  With the proviso that I haven't seen all the seasons, her decisions always seemed to me to be for the benefit of her ship and crew and she played the hand she was dealt.  She was very much a Captain in the old mould, isolated from her 'country' and empowered to make any political or miltary choices she considered to be in the interests of her ship.

As ever, character judgements are in the eye of the beholder.  Where one sees machievellian arrogance, I see projected confidence and skilled political negotiation (essential on any ships bridge).

I do concur with *Jenna* that B5 was a much 'darker' prospect than DS9 started out as. One of the things they 'borrowed' was an increasing grittyness as the seasons mounted.  I didn't realise, until *Omar* noted it above, that JMS had been involved in the comics field as it's not something that interests me.  All I can suggest is forget who 'helmed' the series and just watch it for what it is - without B5 we would have had none of the much improved storylines and story telling in sci-fi and fantasy, for it was that series that convinced unwilling corporate types that you could tell a story over seasons rather than over one episode.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 6, 2009)

Omar B said:


> That's another reason I loved Enterprise. The ship looked like it fit in with current gun ships and nuclear subs. Cramped quarters, everything piled on everything, etc. It felt closer to what I think a space ship would be, every inch necessary, not wasted, the ship pared down the essnetials. My one complait with it is that they didnt go far enough, they should have taken some Clancy in fluence.



I loved Enterprise. They barely had phasers (Phase Pistols) and the transporter was a bit dodgy, so they couldn't they couldn't exploit that device excessively. Thank God, no holodec -- I got so sick of the holodec stories on Voyageur. They also had no Prime Directive, or even a plan -- Archer didn't have the same moral certainty as Kirk and Picard. He was often working on impulse. The last two seasons had these wonderful long story lines.

Also, for my money Enterprise had the best fight scenes.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 6, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I guess that things like the timbre of voices are very much going to be part and parcel of how we react to a series.  The only time Janeway's voice got a little annoying for me was those times when the ship was 'shaking' and that translated through into a grating vibrato.



Speaking of Janeway, here's a clip of Geneviève Bujold ill-fated effort as Captain of Voyageur. The Canadian-born actress left two days into filming.


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2009)

Actually I give much of the credit of DS9 to Ron Moore, the same guy who brought us the spectacular Battlestar Galactica.  You can see a lot of that starting to germinate in DS9.

I loved the USS Defiant on DS9, they basically outfitted themselves a gunship to battle the Dominion.  That was so modern navy to me, I loved it.

And Andy, JMS's skills writing long term stories for ensembles came from his work in comics.  Though when it came to his work on Spider-Man, he wrote a 3 year long story that became pretty much the most hated storyline in the character's history and is not considered apart of canon anymore (The Amazing Spider Man #471-545, Fantastic Four - #527-#541, Thor July 2007 - now).


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> I loved Enterprise. They barely had phasers (Phase Pistols) and the transporter was a bit dodgy, so they couldn't they couldn't exploit that device excessively. Thank God, no holodec -- I got so sick of the holodec stories on Voyageur. They also had no Prime Directive, or even a plan -- Archer didn't have the same moral certainty as Kirk and Picard. He was often working on impulse. The last two seasons had these wonderful long story lines.
> 
> Also, for my money Enterprise had the best fight scenes.


Oh I would absolutely agree with the realness of Enterprise.  And but for me, when I watch sci-fi, I expect a little more suspension of that realness 
Jenna


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 6, 2009)

I like Star trek original and Next Generation Patrick Stewart is a great actor and the cast and storyline are awesome. I never really got into Deep space nine or Voyager I don't mind Enterprise because I like Scott Bakula(Quantum leap fame) The new movie has a lot of razzle dazzle but I am wondering how good the storyline will be.


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I can't agree with *Jenna*'s appraisal of Captain Janeway's actions tho'.  With the proviso that I haven't seen all the seasons, her decisions always seemed to me to be for the benefit of her ship and crew and she played the hand she was dealt.  She was very much a Captain in the old mould, isolated from her 'country' and empowered to make any political or miltary choices she considered to be in the interests of her ship.
> 
> As ever, character judgements are in the eye of the beholder.  Where one sees machievellian arrogance, I see projected confidence and skilled political negotiation (essential on any ships bridge).


Hey Suke  Yes, of course it is all subjective, I would certainly seek no serious argument over personal taste   I would just imagine that as a military leader, Picard is the leader of integrity that I would hope for whereas Janeway is what I think I would end up with 

Credit to all the writers I say for keeping the common threads and but urging the various incarnations to be almost entirely different from each other.  I guess when a formula is altered some will turn away and others will come in   And the characters in each of the ST variants (post TOS) are I find always well drawn and believably flawed 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 6, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Actually I give much of the credit of DS9 to Ron Moore, the same guy who brought us the spectacular Battlestar Galactica.  You can see a lot of that starting to germinate in DS9.



Galactica is quite astonishing.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 6, 2009)

Best Movie &#8211; First Contact.
Best series &#8211; DS9
Best Captain &#8211; Sisko
Best first Officer &#8211; Chakotay
Best Medical &#8211; Bones.
Best Engineer &#8211; Scotty.
Best Science officer &#8211; Spock.
Best Helmsman &#8211; Paris.
Best Security &#8211; Worf.
Best Ship &#8211; Defiant.
Best Episode &#8211; DS9, season 6, episode 19, In the Pale Moonlight.
Best villain &#8211; Khan.
Hottest Character &#8211; 7 of 9
Most annoying character &#8211; Wesley Crusher.


----------



## clfsean (May 6, 2009)

Voyager ... 1 phrase... 7 of 9
Enterprise ... 1 word... T'Pal

Those two shows were ok in my book...


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2009)

Best Movie &#8211; ST 2, Wrath Of KAHN!
Best series &#8211; DS9
Best Captain &#8211; Picard
Best first Officer &#8211; Mr Bad-*** himself Riker!
Best Medical &#8211; Beverly Crusher
Best Engineer &#8211; O'brien (way better on DS9 than on TNG)
Best Science officer &#8211; Spock
Best Helmsman &#8211; Chekov
Best Security &#8211; Worf, oen of my great influences
Best Ship &#8211; Defiant or Enterprise NXO1, I just prefer the more military, less hotel in the sky ships/
Best Episode &#8211; DS9 6/19 "In the pale moonlight."  War, espionage, polital wrangling, lies, very cold war.
Best villain &#8211; Jem Hadar!
Hottest Character &#8211; T'pol
Most annoying character &#8211; Wesley Crusher

I'm loving this topic.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

I had seen the Bujold performance before but it was a fairer comparison to see it with sound and FX edited in :tup:.

I don't know why Genevieve auditioned for the role really.  Somewhat like Sir Alec Guiness in Star Wars, she had no love of the genre and indeed derided it.  Before I ever saw the raw cut, I had whistfully wondered what Voyager would have been like with her in it (having positive memories of seeing her in "Coma") - then I was glad we got Kate instead .


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 6, 2009)

Best Movie  ST 3 (for having a sense of humour)
 Best series  Enterprise
 Best Captain  It has to be Kirk, for acting we go with Archer or Picard
 Best first Officer  T'Pal (self explanatory)
 Best Medical  Bones, Flots, but who cares really
 Best Engineer  O'Brien & Scotty
 Best Science officer  Spock, T'Pal
 Best Helmsman  Who cares
 Best Security  Malcolm
 Best Ship  Defiant or Enterprise NXO1
 Best villain  The Zindi were pretty cool
 Hottest Character  T'pol
 Most annoying character  Wesley Crusher -- agreed


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 6, 2009)

I grew up on TOS reruns and even had the action figures (the 6 in tall ones you got in the 70's). 

The only series I took issue with was _Voyager_ for stomping all over the established Star Trek Universe in order to be more PC. The only thing they lacked was a homosexual character...or did they write that in later? I've only seen a handful of episodes so I may have missed that one. LOL 

I do admit that the episodes of _Voyager_ I have seen did have pretty good writing for the most part, but other than that...feh...

I loved _Enterprise _because it was fresh and they couldn't rely on technology to solve all their problems for them and they weren't investigating some sort of an anomoly every other episode. LOL 

And BTW....KKKHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

for the "Khan!" :tup:

Very good point on the low-tech Enterprise story-line toolbox too.  I've said as much myself before now in discussions with those who were derisory towards the series.  Sadly, it looks like the writing team couldn't cope and thus we ended up with the Gordian Knot of the Time War .


----------



## Jenna (May 6, 2009)

Best Movie  First Contact
Best series  THE NEXT GENERATION (now stop arguing )
Best Captain  Jean Luc (intellect, compassion, concern for the crew and for other races, even the enemy, always apprehended the bigger picture)
Best first Officer  Chakotay (always seemed like a real person because of his own agenda)
Best Medical  Beverly Crusher was too ignorant and obnoxious to Data in the beginning.  Dunno, prolly The Doctor (EMH - Robert Picardo for his wonderful Woody Allen-esque neuroses )
Best Engineer  Geordi La Forge (I just loved the science, most of which has a sound basis in current research)
Best Science officer  Data
Best Helmsman  Tom Paris 
Best Security  Worf (though the race and his character was a little superficial for me - with some exceptions ie. First Contact)
Best Ship  Voyager with the Borg mods 
Best villain  Q 
Hottest Character  Nah, T'Pol=7of9=all wrong... Deanna Troy / Jadzia Dax / Tom Paris depending on wind direction
Most annoying character  Quark or Reg Barclay / howling mad Murdock (at least Wesley Crusher was trying, bless)

Jenna


----------



## Sukerkin (May 6, 2009)

I can see I'm going to get drawn into 'listing' my favourites here . 

I don't want to as there are pro's and con's, merits and flaws in many of the characters/series/films. That's what makes them good after all.

For example, Best Captain. 

Wartime: Janeway, no question. She's like me, a destroyer commander at heart. Get in there and remove the enemies ability to fight.

Peacetime: Picard without a doubt. A consumate diplomat able to relate at an individual level and still keep his eyes on the big picture.

I'd like the luxury of having the time to ponder some more (but as my answers may vary depending on the way I'm feeling on the day you ask me I may as well commit now):

Best Movie &#8211; The Voyage Home
Best series &#8211; Voyager
Best Captain &#8211; Janeway (Kirk a little *too* trigger happy)
Best first Officer &#8211; Spock
Best Medical &#8211; Flox (Sp?) or Bashir
Best Engineer &#8211; Scotty
Best Science officer &#8211; Data or Spock
Best Helmsman &#8211; Sulu
Best Security &#8211; Natasha Yar or Odo
Best Ship &#8211; NCC 1701 CONSTITUTION CLASS STARSHIP (I'm not ashamed to admit I shed a tear when they blew her up)
Best villain &#8211; Q
Hottest Character &#8211; Kheylar or B'Elanna Torres
Most annoying character &#8211; Wesley Crusher or Jake Sisko


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 6, 2009)

Oh, oh just forgot one, the most annoying character - Rom. Though his wife Leeta would be a first round pick for hottest character.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 6, 2009)

TOS all the way.  I don't even count Vger and Ent as real Trek.


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> I can see I'm going to get drawn into 'listing' my favourites here .
> I don't want to as there are pro's and con's, merits and flaws in many of the characters/series/films. That's what makes them good after all.
> For example, Best Captain.
> Wartime: Janeway, no question. She's like me, a destroyer commander at heart. Get in there and remove the enemies ability to fight.
> ...



Dude, i was with you till you named Tasha Yar your fave security officer.  My first was, the dead chick?  LOL.  Opinions are great though, nice list.


----------



## Scott T (May 7, 2009)

Being a fan of Trek since the 70's, I may as well toss my 2 cents in on this quiz...

Best Movie  The Voyage Home
Best series  Deep Space Nine
Best Captain  Have to go with Archer
Best first Officer  Spock
Best Medical  Phlox
Best Engineer  Scotty
Best Science officer  Dax
Best Helmsman  Sulu
Best Security  Worf
Best Ship  TOS Enterprise
Best villain  The Dominion
Hottest Character  Jadzia Dax (Terry Farrell)
Most annoying character  Wesley Crusher!


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 7, 2009)

Interesting that everyone rates captain, first officer and medical officer. That goes back to the wonderful chemistry among Shatner, Kelly and Nimoy. That ingredient has never been repeated exactly in any series.

There have been interesting relationships between various characters.

Data and LaForge in TNG
The doctor and the Cardassian (sp?) in DS9
Dax and the captain in DS9
The doctor and Tess in Voyager
Trip and Malcolm in Enterprise
T'Pal and Malcolm in Enterprise
Upon reflection also, Flox's character in Enterprise well off everyone

A couple of people found Jake (DS9) and Wesley Crusher (TNG) irritating. Voyager had the recurring character of Naomi Wildman, the half-human born during the voyage, whom I found unnecessary. I always thought there was a cuteness factor there. Maybe Picard was right -- children don't belong on a star ship.


----------



## blindsage (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to add my voice to the choir.  I like all the series for different reasons.  I just finished watching all of Enterprise through Netflix since I didn't have the chance when it was on.  Most of the movies have merit, but I think there must be an age difference if you think any of the TNG movies compare to Wrath of Khan or Voyage Home.  Also I think the degree of like for DS9 vs. other series is relative to how much you are into political intrigue.  I love it, my wife...not so much.  I love DS9, my wife...not so much.

Best Movie  Wrath of Khaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!
Best series  DS9
Best Captain  Picard/Sisko
Best first Officer  Spock
Best Medical  Bashir
Best Engineer  O'Brien
Best Science officer  Data
Best Helmsman  Sulu
Best Security  Odo
Best Ship  Future Enterprise-D from 'All Good Things...'
Best villain  Hmmm....Lore/Gen. Chang/Jem' Hadar...maybe not just one.
Hottest Character  Ilia (Vger's avatar first movie), Jadzia Dax, 7, T'Pal
Most annoying character  Wesley Crusher FTW!  But I gotta say Ezri Dax is right up there.


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Interesting that everyone rates captain, first officer and medical officer. That goes back to the wonderful chemistry among Shatner, Kelly and Nimoy. That ingredient has never been repeated exactly in any series.
> There have been interesting relationships between various characters.
> Data and LaForge in TNG
> The doctor and the Cardassian (sp?) in DS9
> ...



I hear you man.  Some of those relationships are pure gold.  
Odo and Quark - hilarious, I wait excitedly for their scenes
Bashir and O'Brien - The can't stand each other but they hang out every day
Elim Garak and everyone on DS9 - He just rubbed everyone the wrong way

I think one of my favorite characters of all time is the singularly bad *** and hilarious Worf.  The dude is so hardcore it's like he's the bastard child of Genghis Khan and John Wayne.  I love when he gets into "this is how I would have done it" speeches.

My buds and I always say "Gotta Worf up." When anything needs a high level of kick ***.  Like when Hughes beat Gracie, we were screaming to Gracie "Worf up man" through the TV the whole time.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 7, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I hear you man.  Some of those relationships are pure gold.
> Odo and Quark - hilarious, I wait excitedly for their scenes
> Bashir and O'Brien - The can't stand each other but they hang out every day
> Elim Garak and everyone on DS9 - He just rubbed everyone the wrong way



I forgot about some of those. The Kirk/McCoy/Spock magic is gone -- that'll never come back, but an essential ingredient of Trek is to have these characters -- reflecting different values and agendas -- function in some fashion, even combatively.

What Enterprise pulled out of a hat was the affair between Trip and T'Pal. The sexual tension between them was so strong that even when they consumated their relationship, it didn't hurt the chemistry between the characters.


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Maybe Picard was right -- children don't belong on a star ship.


He only maintained that position while still suffering from particularly bad case of the Gene Rodenberrys.  Once, that cleared up, normal prudent, erudite service was resumed. 

Beverly Crusher had that same Rodenberry attitude with Data initially.

I do not see the big issue with Wesley Crusher.  Is it because of his age?  I thought he was competent, naive ok, and but was he really that annoying??
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 8, 2009)

My son seen the 10:45 show last night....he said it was a good movie, but not a good Star Trek movie.


----------



## Gordon Nore (May 8, 2009)

Jenna said:


> I do not see the big issue with Wesley Crusher.  Is it because of his age?  I thought he was competent, naive ok, and but was he really that annoying??



I didn't despise his character as much as the hardcore Trekkers. Wil Wheaton had a rough ride in that role. He gave an interview where he talked about going to a convention where there was a discussion panel about the "Wesley Crusher Problem" and how to eliminate the character. He said he was approached by 'fans' who said, "I wish you would just die."


----------



## harlan (May 8, 2009)

Saw it last night...and liked it. I'm from the first wave of trekkers (I don't distinguish between the 'ies' and the 'ers'), and thought it was a good, well rounded action movie. I even thought they put in too many 'nods' to the original series.

Star Trek keeps you young...I'll take it any way I can get it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2009)

Question...first I am obviously old because I saw the first Star Trek when it was a new show, I was a little kid but I still saw it.

My question is what is the difference between a Trekkie and a Trekker


----------



## Twin Fist (May 8, 2009)

I am gonna have to agree with Suk here. I know it is blasphemy to trikkies, but i LOVED Voyager. I loved the ship, the doctor, the captain, the engineer, the premise, the whole nine yards.

*Best Movie* &#8211; ST II, the Wrath of Khan. None of the rest compare.
*
Best series* &#8211; Voyager
*
Best Captain* &#8211; Janeway (Kirk a little *too* slutty, Picard wasnt a fighter, Sisko grabbed that emmisary crap and ran with it too much, never got into Archer)
*
Best first Officer* &#8211; Spock or Chokotay, its a toss up. Riker was the token horn dog, i mean come on, he managed to hook up with a species that didnt even have a gender......Plus, you just KNOW Chokotay nailed Janeway when they were trapped on that planet with the monkey pox. 
*
Best Medical* &#8211; The EMH. he sang, he painted, he saw 7 nekkid. he Wins.
*
Best Engineer* &#8211; B'leanna Torres. Just as smart as Scotty or LaForge, but she was willing to break noses to get **** done.
*
Best Science officer* &#8211; Spock
*
Best Helmsman* &#8211; Thomas Eugene Paris- He survived Klingon mating rituals. Thats gotta be tough enough. Plus, he buildt a HOT ROD and managed to nail the CAPTAIN, granted after they had turned into catfish, but still......I mean seriously, can you see Sulu nailing Kirk? wait, bad example.....
*
Best Security* &#8211; Odo-you cant beat a security guy that can go undercover as a potted plant.....
*
Best Ship* &#8211; Voyager, it could LAND dude.....
*
Best villain* &#8211; Q wasnt a villian, come on....The Krenim...They dont just kill you, they erase you from existance..

*Hottest Character* &#8211; Dealers Choice here. Blondes? 7 of frakkin 9 dudes. Redheads? Crusher. She was HAWT, total MILF Cougary goodness. Brunettes? Torres, Dax (either one)  all the klingon ladies. Total babe buffet there. With Fangs...

*Most annoying character* &#8211; Wesley Crusher?? Jake Sisko?? pfffft, not even close. No One campres to the pic annoyingness of Harry "achey vagina" Kim.....No wonder he was still an Ensign after 7 years......


----------



## CoryKS (May 8, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Question...first I am obviously old because I saw the first Star Trek when it was a new show, I was a little kid but I still saw it.
> 
> My question is what is the difference between a Trekkie and a Trekker


 
A Trekker is a nerd in denial.  :rofl:


----------



## Blindside (May 8, 2009)

I'll sneak out and see the movie mid-week next week sometime when the crowds are down. My results are biased because I didn't see too much of Voyager and didn't own a TV when Enterprise was on.

*Best Movie* &#8211; Wrath of Khan - no contest

*Best series* &#8211; Deep Space 9, sure its a Babylon 5 wannabe, thats a good thing, it had these things called "story arcs" that lasted more than two episodes.

*Best Captain* &#8211; OK, I liked Sisco, alot, it was great to have Hawk as the captain of Starfleet, you don't mess with Hawk, but my favorite captain was Picard. 

*Best first Officer* &#8211; Chakotay - solid, dependable, and not banging everything in sight.

*Best Medical* &#8211; Bashir - genius, conflicted, not a cardboard cutout.

*Best Engineer* &#8211; Scotty - the only miracle worker, everyone else were just technicians in comparison.

*Best Science officer* &#8211; Spock

*Best Helmsman* &#8211; Ro Laren - Sure she eventually joined the Maquis, but she was interesting, which is more than you can say for most of the conn officers. 

*Best Security* &#8211; Odo

*Best Ship* &#8211; Defiant - it was the size of an Enterprise nacell and could dish it out, bare bones and utilitarian, no holodeck, no 10-forward, this is a gunship baby.

*Best villain* &#8211; Khan, not the most powerful, just had that attitude.

*Hottest Character* &#8211; Jadzia Dax - Now that was quite a symbiote, had the spots that went all the way down and quite literally knew what a guy wanted.... Yowza.

*Most annoying character* &#8211; Wesley Crusher, no need to say more.


----------

